# Cantering left rein , leading with right , is it so incorrect / detrimental ?



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Cantering on the wrong lead is only detrimental if you are turning. If you are just going in a straight line, it is okay for him to canter on the wrong lead. I would insist on the correct lead being taken when in the arena if physically possible. A horse like this sounds like he has pain somewhere and is compensating by refusing to pick up the painful lead. If he doesn't have problems at the trot, you should do extra work on his bad direction to try and work his muscles evenly. 

It is dangerous to canter on the wrong lead, as a sharp turn can cause tripping. However, some horses don't seem to have this problem if just cantering along the rail.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I thought cantering on the wrong lead was "counter-cantering" and usually thought of as good exercise.








Using the Counter Canter To Build Your Horse's Strength | Equimed - Horse Health Matters


The counter canter means the horse is cantering on a circle going left and the rider deliberately makes the horse canter with the right canter lead, so the canter lead doesn't change when the direction is changed.




equimed.com


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

If it's intentional and in a large smooth curve for a well balanced horse and rider it can be, yes. If it is, as this case appears to be, due to pain then the horse needs evaluated by a vet.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

when the horse is loose out in the field and running around, does he only canter only on the right lead or will he swap leads when he comes up to a sharp turn and continue on in that left lead?
Some horses when running free and goofing around can change leads so smoothly you hardly see it (like my gelding)
If he changes leads easily on his own it shows he can use that lead when he wants too.
Can you try lunging him to the left and see if he picks up his left lead?
If he does these things he can use that lead but he has used the right lead for so long it just feels more natural for him to do this so he needs schooling to build up the muscles etc for cantering on the left lead.
For endurance I suppose if he is more comfortable on the right lead he can do that but he will not build the muscles as he would using both leads, if he were mine I would do a lot of trotting on long rides, build up a good forward ground covering trot, changing diagonals periodically and canter less.
A good Vet check would help to see if he is able to do long distance riding.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Is the leg bone longer, or is the hoof just taller? What you are describing sounds like it could be a club hoof. Often a club hoof will have a contracted heel, which can mean thrush in the deep central sulcus. Or if the heel is not being addressed properly, the bars could be painful to land on because they are too tall inside the hoof. I've known horses with club hooves to have difficulty landing on the club heel, which is more pronounced on that canter lead. It also is hard to balance if that shoulder is being pushed up higher and they are weighted more on the opposite side. Horses' shoulders are in a sort of "sling" of muscle, so can adjust if one hoof is taller than the other. This can make it appear as if one leg is longer. 

If the horse truly can't canter on one lead, but is sound, when doing endurance I would do a lot more trotting and very little cantering. But first I would try to figure out what the cause is of the imbalance. With a club hoof or high/low hoof syndrome, good trimming will help the horse become more symmetrical and help him with long term soundness.


----------



## mvfjps (Jan 14, 2019)

Woodhaven said:


> when the horse is loose out in the field and running around, does he only canter only on the right lead or will he swap leads when he comes up to a sharp turn and continue on in that left lead?
> Some horses when running free and goofing around can change leads so smoothly you hardly see it (like my gelding)
> If he changes leads easily on his own it shows he can use that lead when he wants too.
> Can you try lunging him to the left and see if he picks up his left lead?
> ...


WH....I will do the work as you say in the ring pen and more at the trot when riding out than at the canter… the horse is not mine but I ma riding him now on a regular basis and have been for a month.. he has other bad habits/ approaches to what would be a normal action with other horses.. one being he really objects to having a bit placed in his mouth .. this I am working on and he has improved…my thinking is a very it will do approach may have been taken with him.. but the counter canter was something I have managed to correct on occasions but he revert back to right lead… he has ben examined by a vet hence the finding of very slightly longer front left leg… not noticeable to my eye .. thanks for the reply


----------



## mvfjps (Jan 14, 2019)

gottatrot said:


> Is the leg bone longer, or is the hoof just taller? What you are describing sounds like it could be a club hoof. Often a club hoof will have a contracted heel, which can mean thrush in the deep central sulcus. Or if the heel is not being addressed properly, the bars could be painful to land on because they are too tall inside the hoof. I've known horses with club hooves to have difficulty landing on the club heel, which is more pronounced on that canter lead. It also is hard to balance if that shoulder is being pushed up higher and they are weighted more on the opposite side. Horses' shoulders are in a sort of "sling" of muscle, so can adjust if one hoof is taller than the other. This can make it appear as if one leg is longer.
> 
> If the horse truly can't canter on one lead, but is sound, when doing endurance I would do a lot more trotting and very little cantering. But first I would try to figure out what the cause is of the imbalance. With a club hoof or high/low hoof syndrome, good trimming will help the horse become more symmetrical and help him with long term soundness.


GT, thanks the club hoof is not apparent , I am a great believer in ‘no hoof no horse’ so always a priority to me. As I replied to WH I think the horse is ridden by its owner then not attended to as maybe some of us would.. I have just started riding him as I am new to endurance, so learning the discipline and ride him once a week.. … he has a number of poor habits ..one is he avoids taking the bit when tacking up .. which I am now working on , he also is very difficult with his rear left and strikes out when you try to lift it to clean out the hoof.. again I am working on this .. as with taking the bit it is time and patience so he gains trust… I am confident we will get there with both.. the horse is owned by someone else and I ride him now regularly …when I asked about the counter canter owner said he’s always been like that.. I suggested a vet exam as he may be in pain.. it was then that the vet exam from a time ago came to light that disclosed the difference in leg length.. but will now take a closer look at the hoof form.. thanks for the advice and direction, much appreciated


----------



## mvfjps (Jan 14, 2019)

Thanks all the above for your input... i will suggest to the owner another vet check with a different vet,, and also trya different farrier .. to check re shoe... do the ring pen work ....thanks again. .


----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

Try to add hoof x-rays. A dish can be indicative of coffin bone rotation. The limb length disparity can be addressed by a good farrier


----------



## mvfjps (Jan 14, 2019)

Woodhaven said:


> when the horse is loose out in the field and running around, does he only canter only on the right lead or will he swap leads when he comes up to a sharp turn and continue on in that left lead?
> Some horses when running free and goofing around can change leads so smoothly you hardly see it (like my gelding)
> If he changes leads easily on his own it shows he can use that lead when he wants too.
> Can you try lunging him to the left and see if he picks up his left lead?
> ...


Forgot to add when cantering loose he does lead on both with, as far as i can see no preference.. so would appear he can canter on both legs without ,discomfort...


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

If he can canter on both leads on his own, then I would think there is something wrong with the saddle or with rider balance that is interfering. It could be that he has some shoulder muscle imbalance that is pushing the saddle slightly to one side, causing the rider to weight one side more and making it more difficult for him to pick up the opposite lead. Have you ever tried looking at him from above and behind to see if his shoulders are the same size? Does the saddle sit level and balanced? If he is unbalanced, he may just have difficulty cantering on his weaker lead on a circle or in a smaller area where more balance is required. 

For a horse that has difficulty with one lead, I work on it on a straight stretch on the trail first before trying it on a circle or in the arena where it requires more balance. If he picks up his favorite lead on the trail, bring him back down and try again until he gives you the weaker lead. Having him canter on his weaker lead on a straight stretch for periods of time will help him strengthen the weaker shoulder and eventually he should be able to do it on big circles as well.


----------



## mvfjps (Jan 14, 2019)

gottatrot said:


> If he can canter on both leads on his own, then I would think there is something wrong with the saddle or with rider balance that is interfering. It could be that he has some shoulder muscle imbalance that is pushing the saddle slightly to one side, causing the rider to weight one side more and making it more difficult for him to pick up the opposite lead. Have you ever tried looking at him from above and behind to see if his shoulders are the same size? Does the saddle sit level and balanced? If he is unbalanced, he may just have difficulty cantering on his weaker lead on a circle or in a smaller area where more balance is required.
> 
> For a horse that has difficulty with one lead, I work on it on a straight stretch on the trail first before trying it on a circle or in the arena where it requires more balance. If he picks up his favorite lead on the trail, bring him back down and try again until he gives you the weaker lead. Having him canter on his weaker lead on a straight stretch for periods of time will help him strengthen the weaker shoulder and eventually he should be able to do it on big circles as well.


thanks GT... i only ride him in a 2 hour session once a week, i am new to this discipline, he is ridden in competition by someone else, Osorio and is part of a military endurance team here in Colombia, . i will do as you suggest...they have agreed to allow me to go in spend time with the horse 3 times week to also work with him on the other issues, not picking up his feet when asked, not allowing the bit to be placed in his mouth when tacking up...all things that just take time and patience...which i have on my hands and to build trust.. i will get someone who has decent eye to watch me when i ask for the canter and work on that... as he has obviously constantly lad with the right he will have that muscle imbalance on the shoulders.. what Osario has also told me is after competition the horse does show soreness to his right shoulder /leg... thanks again... i am learning all the time


----------

